# Piedmont sauce (not pict heavy)



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 2, 2020)

The kids (twins) are officially graduating from high school on Thursday and Im smoking a butt for the afternoon lunch festivities. 

Made up a batch of Piedmont sauce or as Ive also seen it referred to as a finishing sauce on here but thought Id share .y version of it. 

1 cup apple cider vinegar
3/4ish cup of white vinegar
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon chipotle powder
1 cup ketchup
Salt and pepper to taste

Put both vinegars in a sauce pan along with the brown sugar, simmer till the sugar has dissolved. Add the ketchup, chipotle powder and salt and pepper and simmer till slightly thickened, cool and store in the fridge. 

The addition of the ketchup adds a lil flavor but also thickens it so it clings to the meat a little better than a traditional NC vinegar sauce. 

I made a couple small additions to the recipe today, a good dash of the rub I used on the butt, SPOG with some chipotle powder and I had a lil bit of coffee left in my cup, so I added that also. 

Gotta say, its a wife and I favorite for some pulled pork. Adds a nice spicy, sweet bite to the meat. I doubled the recipe this go round.


----------



## xray (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks good Kevin. I usually squirt in a bit of ketchup when I make a vinegar sauce for the very reason you describe, to help thicken it a bit. I’ll have to give your version a try. 

Congrats on the twins graduation, it was a tough year for sure.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks, its good straight from the pot, but give it at least a few hours to meld and its much better.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2020)

Sauce sounds good Kevin, nice piece of work, Like. RAY


----------

